# Houston area Cerakote



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am looking for someone in the Houston area that does the "H" cerakote?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

No leads on anyone?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

PM Lezz Go. I'm surprised he hasn't seen this and posted a lead.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Locked and Loaded Arms in Kemah claims to do cerakote. . .but I can't confirm as I've never stopped in to their shop.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Stuart, Randy just gave me some info.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*cerakote*

http://www.gripreductions.com/


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Mg arms did a teflon coating on a remington 700 of mine. Just called them and he said its $250 for teflon $350 for the cerakote. Seems higher than i paid for it but that was years ago to
http://www.mgarmsinc.com/


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.radicalfirearms.com/category-s/2085.htm

Just saw this. they are in stafford.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I do and am in West Houston.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Does cerakote be done in OD green?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

July, Cerakote comes in just about any color you can imagine including custom mixing. Go to google cerakote and you will see a color chart


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

theeyeguy said:


> I do and am in West Houston.


Can you engrave as well? I have an SBR lower I'm waiting on the stamp for that will need the NFA engraving done to it then cerakoted. One stop shop would be nice....


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Working on engraving. Will need that once my SOT comes in, but at the moment, no.


----------



## tgjoiner (Jul 3, 2012)

andre3k said:


> http://www.radicalfirearms.com/category-s/2085.htm
> 
> Just saw this. they are in stafford.


Radical Firearms does a very good job, I've had them cerakote 2 of my rifles...fairly quick turnaround as well


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I'd take it to Aaron Roberts or The Eye Guy, as posted above.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the Info guys. Randy at Big Guys had recomended Tom Ashley at Ashley Firearms in Pearland so I had taken the parts to him. He did an excellant job and was less than a week turnaround for a good price. I will finish the build tonight and post picts tomorrow (this was a 6.8 SPC build)


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome. Glad u got it done. Gotta love a new build


----------

